# Will I pass uwelt zones on motorways?



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

I am travelling from Calais to Lake Garda though the usual route of belgium, luxembourg, germany and Austria.

I will be stopping off in the Black forest for couple of days and am a bit confused by the umwelt zones.

We dont plan to go into any cities but the the zones look as if we will travel close or in them.

My motorhome is an old 1991 kontiki swift which wouldnt even get a badge.

ANy ideas/tips?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I am pretty sure motorways are not included in umwelt zones Steve, Alan.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

The only problem you might encounter is if you are diverted off the Autobahn at any time. You just follow the "U" signs to get back on but the detour might take you through an Umwelt zone. :? :? 

Don


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

No!
They are generally in the city centers.

See the link for details:-

http://www.lowemissionzones.eu/content/view/45/61/lang,en/


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

motorways (in German: _Autobahn_) are exempted from Umwelt zones. Even if they go directly through such a zone. So, as long as you stay on the motorway there is no problem.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Just back from the Black forest and am pretty sure even the diversions would not direct you into an Umwelt zone. We found the zones clearly marked and diversions to prevent you entering clearly marked. As it happens we could have freely entered but we never really found a place to buy the sticker, apparently MOT stations, prob/ easier bought from home thro web £5 I believe

If you have time try the forest in belgium, a magnificent deciduous forest, but watch the sat nav (ours does need updating) got us completely lost on unmade roads going round in ever increasing circles but we truely experienced the forest!!! Shaken but not stirred!!!!

Just in case Herbeumont 49deg46'39N 5 deg14'13. Free aire in the forest but toilet emptying full when we were there. marked walks, cycle paths direct from site, hard standing but grass all around which we parked on Bet its truely magnificent (if you like huge forests ) in Autumn and spring More or less on a direct route from Luxemburg to Charleville mezieres 
Aldra


----------



## steveo (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you all for you posts.... Eases my mind a little


----------

